
I do like CFD - bssrdf
http://www.cfdbooks.com/cfdcodes.html
======
btrettel
This book can be very useful when developing computational fluid dynamics
softwares or even doing theoretical fluid dynamics work.

There are very few comprehensive lists of verification cases for these
softwares. This is one which comes to mind. My impression is that the tests
are passed on through word of mouth, assuming any tests are done at all. This
is far from ideal. A more or less standardized series of tests would be very
useful to compare different softwares.

A more extensive section on the RANS equations in different coordinate systems
(like the author did with the full NS equations) would be appreciated too. For
example, I've never seen the Reynolds stress transport equations in
axisymmetric coordinates. They would be very useful in many contexts. I plan
to derive them myself early in the coming year, putting them in an appendix in
my dissertation.

------
ProxCoques
Glad that'a not contracts for difference.

~~~
scribu
Yep, the domain name doesn’t help with disambiguation either.

~~~
btrettel
Doesn't surprise me. I've worked in computational fluid dynamics and never
heard of contracts for difference until now. This is despite taking a measure
theoretic probability class and being one of the few people who were not
studying to a quant. Most of the examples were motivated by finance. The
author of the website/book likely has had a similar experience.

